# New Scirocco race car



## SFL_Dubber (Apr 29, 2006)

To bad not coming to the states!


_Modified by SFL_Dubber at 12:37 PM 11-17-2008_


----------



## friedgreencorrado (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: New Scirocco race car (SFL_Dubber)*

IIRC, they built the thing in just a matter of weeks.
Construction & Testing:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COGD9iFPmpA
Finished 1-2 in class, somewhere around 11th-15th overall:
http://www.oneighturbo.com/200...2170 
Gallery:
http://www.media.oneighturbo.c...ring/
Enjoy! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## andrew1984 (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: New Scirocco race car (friedgreencorrado)*

drool


----------



## James_A3T (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: New Scirocco race car (SFL_Dubber)*

Not the same but this one is going to be raced in the VW Cup in the UK.


----------



## 4doorfloorit (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: New Scirocco race car (SFL_Dubber)*

If VW was to stick the R32 engine and AWD set up in this with a turbo over to the states, I think it would rip an STi wagon's heart out of its chest


----------

